# Garage Design ideas.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I have just signed and paid the deposit for my new house and the foundations are being poured in 3 weeks, so I need to move fast with this. Sod the house the boss is dealing with that I have more important things to be getting on with and this is where u lot come in. I am designing my new garage and a wash bay and would like some ideas as to what to do. It will be a 3 car garage with a 2 post lift and an outside covered wash bay. Can I connect the washbay to the drain or will it have to be tanked?! also what size should it be ie 1 car deep etc. any help would be great.

Thanks 
Ronnie.


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

make it as big as possible with out looking out of place with the house, id love something like this and is on my wise list for a house with a good size soace to build one

Try this for ideas

is a USA forum but theres a bolke in Ireland with a class garage for his classic Ford

http://www.garagejournal.com/


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8093

there it is


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wow that's what you call a garage!! It's massive!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW thanks guys keep the ideas coming. I am thinking of building it in timber frame as thats what I do for a living to keep the cost down has ne1 any ideas..


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what ever you do, keep this thread upto date  very interested to see progress, as i want to build a double garage this year sometime


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

thats a ace garage  i want one


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

MattFletcher said:


> make it as big as possible with out looking out of place with the house, id love something like this and is on my wise list for a house with a good size soace to build one
> 
> Try this for ideas
> 
> ...


ive just been browsing on that forum, and jesus christ :doublesho


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Ronnie.

How much space do you have to build your garage? I would say a three car garage as a three side by side would be best if you have the space, but try and make it a car and a half deep, so that there is pleanty of space.

As for the drain, I would think that on a private house, having the waste water running into the standard draind would be fine.


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

here's a couple of stunning garages:doublesho


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Must be horrible to be living on the breadline like that, My heart bleeds for them

**shuffles off to poxy ex-council single garage to work on car**


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Some class garages and car in them there great find


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> WOW thanks guys keep the ideas coming. I am thinking of building it in timber frame as thats what I do for a living to keep the cost down has ne1 any ideas..


If and when i get the space a timber garage is want i want, my dad and i are good with wood and have built a few sheds and i think they wouldnt stick out to much, and very customised as easy to add on stuff later


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

You don't want anything like that, you want a proper garage like this :lol:




























Darren

PS not always this untidy, started on a little project and decided to take photo's once I'd already started to move things around to record progress  . Full write up to come in the near future :thumb: Oh and by the way I blame DW for this as it was inspired by seeing other peoples product collections on here :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^LOL^^^

I tried to have a go at tidying mine last night, but gave up once I realised all I was doing was moving stuff around :wall:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mine is like that at the moment, I was cleaning the roof space and got some new shelving units and it now looks like a bomb hit it its 21'x24' and u cannot get into it. i'll take a pic and post it later...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Some people have waaaaaaay too much money.

Nice to see how the other 'arf live though....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I think were gettin carried away the garage is gonna cost more than the house at this point!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I think were gettin carried away the garage is gonna cost more than the house at this point!!!!! LOL!!!


And you point is? I see no issues with the garage costing more than the house?
Afterall all the house will be used for is sleeping and eating - the garage will be where the real magic happens and where you spend most of your time. Logic dictates the garage costs more. :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

DarrylB said:


> And you point is? I see no issues with the garage costing more than the house?
> Afterall all the house will be used for is sleeping and eating - the garage will be where the real magic happens and where you spend most of your time. Logic dictates the garage costs more. :thumb:


Sounds reasonable to me 

A friend of mine always used to say he wanted a garage with a house attached :thumb:


----------



## Mark F (Jun 1, 2006)

G60 VV said:


> here's a couple of stunning garages:doublesho


Oh my God!!! :doublesho

My wife would never see me!...I would live in there!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

DarrylB said:


> And you point is? I see no issues with the garage costing more than the house?
> Afterall all the house will be used for is sleeping and eating - the garage will be where the real magic happens and where you spend most of your time. Logic dictates the garage costs more. :thumb:





parish said:


> Sounds reasonable to me
> 
> A friend of mine always used to say he wanted a garage with a house attached :thumb:


That is a perfect arguement i am going to put it to the war office when i get home.. I'll keep u posted...:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Lespaul said:


> You don't want anything like that, you want a proper garage like this :lol:


My entry for the untidiest garage competition. Bet I win the prize for the most over-engineered bench though :lol:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

parish said:


> Bet I win the prize for the most over-engineered bench though :lol:
> 
> 
> > An RSJ for a workbench!!! That _should_ be strong enough


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Holy cow Parish What ship did that bench come from!!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

AR-CoolC said:


> An RSJ for a workbench!!!


The uprights are 6x4 RSJ, the horizontals are industrial racking/shelving like you find in warehouses. The racking was rated at a SWL of 3,000kg per 3m span, but those are cut down to 2m so I reckon the SWL would be in excess of 5,000kg - and another 5,000kg on the shelf :thumb:

Oh, and the bench top and shelf are made from the packing crate a machine tool came in.


AR-CoolC said:


> That _should_ be strong enough


Possibly not for some people's detailing collections


----------



## SMV (Feb 6, 2007)

is that to rest your wallet on:lol:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Whereabouts are you building mate? must have a nosey if its near by  Build a nice double garage with the black and white garage tiles for the floor.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

SMV said:


> is that to rest your wallet on:lol:


I wish


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Check this "small" garage out! damn I hate this country and our small housing plots.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=297607


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Its out on the newry road near mowhan but it will be a while b4 the garage is started! Yea im putting them down in my garage i have at the mo to practice for the new 1!!!



Well i am going for a 21'x24' (internal)garage with a rear section off at 45degrees the builder is drawing up a plan and i'll keep u posted!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Garage Journal is frigthening :doublesho been browsing there a few times now, don't be put off by the big money builds though, if you look around there are some great budget ideas on that site.

Ronnie, think you should double check with local planning regs as to connecting a washing area drain into the housing drains, thye may be concerned about the possibility of oil etc.

John


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Ronnie, think you should double check with local planning regs as to connecting a washing area drain into the housing drains, thye may be concerned about the possibility of oil etc.


Always worth checking, but I can't see it being a problem, after all, where does the water go when *you* wash your car? Mine goes straight down the drain.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

parish said:


> Always worth checking, but I can't see it being a problem, after all, where does the water go when *you* wash your car? Mine goes straight down the drain.


If he is designing it as a "dedicated" wash bay and it has a drain point in it, it will probably come under some enviromental regulation.

John.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

John thats what I was thinking about but would need to be sure before I go down the route of a dedicated washbay.... Is there anywhere i could look up the dos and donts as regards to this?


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Have the sun shining into/around the wash bay so in the summer when your detailing outside you can see defect correction etc! Also have loads of lights and power points!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> John thats what I was thinking about but would need to be sure before I go down the route of a dedicated washbay.... Is there anywhere i could look up the dos and donts as regards to this?


Ronnie,

Have a look at the attached, it is refering to Scottish regs but may be the same in N.I.

http://www.thenbs.com/BuildingRegs/knowledgeCentre/ShowContentsScotland.asp?section=SLND3&topic=b_0601_SCOT_NONDOM_3_3_6_9

John


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Surely such things would apply only to commercial premises where they could be washing cars day-in day-out? For domestic use, I see it being no different to anyone who washes their car on the drive (in fact, looking at what collects in the slit drain on my drive there's plenty of silt and grit flushed down by rainwater).

The fact that Ronnie is dedicating an area to washing his car hardly makes it subject to special regs as I see it.

I'm not saying that you're wrong, it's just that,as I read it (the Scottish regs you linked to) then anyone with a driveway would be bound by those same regs.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Moddie said:


> Have the sun shining into/around the wash bay so in the summer when your detailing outside you can see defect correction etc! Also have loads of lights and power points!


I'd disagree with that - especially if you have a dark coloured car. They get *very* hot in direct sunlight and the wash and rinse water evaporates off faster than you can work. That's the problem I have as my drive is in the sun all day long during summer.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was just wonderin as over here carwashes need to be tanked under each bay plus I am putting a cover over the bay to keep the sun out


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I was just wonderin as over here carwashes need to be tanked under each bay plus I am putting a cover over the bay to keep the sun out


That's what I am getting at - they are commercial premises washing cars all day long, you won't be.

I just have this feeling that if you show it on the plans as a car wash bay that they'll apply the same rules as with commercial car washes, so just show it without descibing what it's for :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

parish said:


> I just have this feeling that if you show it on the plans as a car wash bay that they'll apply the same rules as with commercial car washes, so just show it without descibing what it's for :thumb:


Show it on the plans as a hard standing/parking area then add the roof etc at a later date, don't think planning is required for a car port provided it is under a certain size and has a minimum of two sides open.

John.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thats whati am doing its down aas a cncrete parking bay with cover


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Much easier way of getting by the red tape that _may_ have been applied


----------

